# 2012 Crank no start



## DHCM (Dec 26, 2019)

Customer called no start dash lights just blinked. Found blown fuse replaced it attempted to start fuse blows again. 

Replaced starter and blown fuse
Cranks but no start 
Started after several attempts but started was still engaging. Turned off vehicle now back to crank no start condition. 
Test set produced a knock sensor code!
Trying to narrow down the process before trouble wire chasing and trouble shooting....


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Tighten down the bolts in the under-hood fusebox. There are three of them. I personally would take them out, check to make sure everything is looking good (just three bolts and a quick glance), then re-seat it, and torque the hell out of it. Try that first. It can't hurt, and cost me a weekend of troubleshooting to figure it out.


----------

